# Octopus Cards



## newtoHK (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question but having just arrived from the UK (where the equivalent to the Octopus card is the Oyster card) was wondering if the Octopus card here has the ability to offer all day travel cards for instance or even weekly unlimited travel or does it simply offer a stored value that reduces in value every time you use the card....ie each trip takes say a fixed amount from your card.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

there is a HK$50 deposit when you get one then you just keep topping it up as it goes down


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Its a must if you going to be living in Hong Kong. JW.


----------



## littlesing0813 (Aug 27, 2010)

newtoHK said:


> Maybe a stupid question but having just arrived from the UK (where the equivalent to the Octopus card is the Oyster card) was wondering if the Octopus card here has the ability to offer all day travel cards for instance or even weekly unlimited travel or does it simply offer a stored value that reduces in value every time you use the card....ie each trip takes say a fixed amount from your card.


Hi I am a newer in this site. I studied in UK in the past so I can tell you there's no "one day pass" / "travel to all zone" ...etc in HK. U need to top-up your octopus card regularly or u can set it as auto-pay with your bank account. 

By the way, seems theres "unlimit travel within a month " for western rail. But not the underground.

Hope the information can help


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

littlesing0813 said:


> Hi I am a newer in this site. I studied in UK in the past so I can tell you there's no "one day pass" / "travel to all zone" ...etc in HK. U need to top-up your octopus card regularly or u can set it as auto-pay with your bank account.
> 
> By the way, seems theres "unlimit travel within a month " for western rail. But not the underground.
> 
> Hope the information can help


what do you mean "western rail" there is only two types of trains in HK.The MTR or KCR and octopus covers both


----------



## littlesing0813 (Aug 27, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> what do you mean "western rail" there is only two types of trains in HK.The MTR or KCR and octopus covers both


it should be actually called "west rail" and MTR cover that. It travels to other areas of new territories such as yuen long, tuen mun..etc.

hope can help

(PS: I have tried to post a URLs link of MTR in this reply, but i have been blocked bcoz I need to become an active member and have made 4 posts , so pls search on google for MTR and get to the MTR web site. that should give you all information u want)


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

littlesing0813 said:


> it should be actually called "west rail" and MTR cover that. It travels to other areas of new territories such as yuen long, tuen mun..etc.
> 
> hope can help
> 
> (PS: I have tried to post a URLs link of MTR in this reply, but i have been blocked bcoz I need to become an active member and have made 4 posts , so pls search on google for MTR and get to the MTR web site. that should give you all information u want)


I think you mean the airport express line, though I don't remember a stop at Yuen Long...... but it's been two years since I left


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe a simple answer 

There is no one day/monthly pass for the standard lines using the MTR.

You have a couple of lines that have monthly passes, but they are more outlying lines/areas, not your standard lines from Kowloon/Hong Kong/Lantau

So basically just top up, whenever you run. On a side note, just got back from the UK myself, and Oyster is expensive! 6.5 pounds for a day pass!

You will love the cheapness of transport here in Hong Kong 

MTR/Public Transport in Hong Kong info


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Ash2Dust said:


> Maybe a simple answer
> 
> There is no one day/monthly pass for the standard lines using the MTR.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on the cost even taxi's are very cheap and buses great for a cheap way of sight seeing on the top deck.
I never have a problem traveling on the metro and feel very safe unlike London where I would NEVER take the tube alone.
Lets not even begin to drool over the night markets oh how I miss haggling over the goods on sale there


----------



## ronblack (Jul 30, 2010)

You pay $50 which is a deposit. When paying the $50 for your card you get $100 - (i think) put on your card?! Am i right or wrong anyone?! It's been a long time since i bought one. 
Anyway, when you use your card to travel or buy something it will go down. You can use it once when it is on the minus, but then you should recharge it (top it up)


----------

